# [+- Solved] framebuffer, il caratteri si sovrapongono...

## COReE

Ciao a tutti. Ci sarebbe un problemino fastidioso sul mio sistema gentoo.

Pratticamente usando una delle vc1/6 ho notato che sulle "finestre" di tipo dialog ps quando si esegue mc, oppure quando fai $make menuconfig per la configurazione del kernel, i caratteri insieme ai frame si sovrapongono. Questo non succede con le finistre terminale dentro il server X, ps gnome-terminal etc...Devo dire che mi è successo la stessa identica cosa usanto anche altre distro, debian incluso. Ho sempre lasciato perdere, altre volte la cosa si sistemava da se. Il vero problema è che non so da cosa dipenda questo comportamento.

Qualcuno c'ha qualche idea da cosa dipenda?

Sto usando Gentoo Linux 2005.1Last edited by COReE on Tue Nov 22, 2005 12:04 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Peach

 *COReE wrote:*   

> Sto usando Gentoo Linux 2005.1

 

potresti postare pure:

```
# cat /usr/src/linux | grep _FB_
```

e la stringa di boot che usi per avviare la macchina

e il consolefont che hai impostato.

----------

## COReE

Si ecco qui 

```

$file /usr/src/linux

 /usr/src/linux: symbolic link to `linux-2.6.14-gentoo-r2'

$cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep _FB_

CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT=y

CONFIG_FB_SOFT_CURSOR=y

# CONFIG_FB_MACMODES is not set

CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS=y

# CONFIG_FB_TILEBLITTING is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CIRRUS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM2 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ARC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ASILIANT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_IMSTT is not set

CONFIG_FB_VGA16=m

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

CONFIG_FB_VESA_STD=y

# CONFIG_FB_VESA_TNG is not set

# CONFIG_FB_HGA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MATROX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY128 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_KYRO is not set

# CONFIG_FB_3DFX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBLA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_GEODE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_S1D13XXX is not set

CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL=y

```

I fonts sono qualli di default di vesafb:

```
$cat cat /usr/src/linux-2.6.14-gentoo-r2/.config | grep FONT

# CONFIG_FONTS is not set

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

```

poi la stringa di boot per il kernel è semplicemente:

```

kernel /bzImage-2.6.14-gentoo-r2 root=/dev/hda7 pci=routeirq vga=791

```

Il kernel è stato compilato manualmente(senza genkernel) e la configurazione risulta esssere abbastanza stabile.

Adesso faccio uno screenshot della console e lo posto, per rendere l'idea.

----------

## COReE

Ecco un come risulta MC quando il frame si rompe sovraponendosi a quello precedente:

http://putfile.com/pic.php?pic=11/32308440562.jpg&s=x12

Ecco invece a frame integro da gnome-terminal sotto xorg:

http://putfile.com/pic.php?pic=11/32308484190.jpg&s=x12

Spero che possano rendere l'idea.

----------

## ^Stefano^

Innanzi tutto mi presento, mi chiamo Stefano, Nello per tutti e sono un nuovo utente gentoo! poi vorrei dare anche io il mio parere a questo 3D perchè ho avuto lo stesso problema ma l'ho risolto in altro modo:

tu hai per caso ricompilato il kernel? perchè a me dava questi problemi quando X non era attivo perchè avevo compilato nel kernel i driver ati (ho una scheda ATI) per il frame buffer. una volta che li ho tolti e ho ricompilato il kernel tutto è tornato apposto.

Apri 

```
# make menuconfig
```

e nella sezione Graphics Support trovi il supporto al frame buffer. prova a guardare se le voci relative ai driver delle schede video (la tua in particolare) sono compilate e se lo sono deselezionale. dopo dovrebbe funzionare.

----------

## COReE

Nello84, dal output del messaggio sopra:

 *Quote:*   

>  # CONFIG_FB_RADEON is not set 

 

In effetti il modulo radeonfb, anche se mi da una risoluzione buona e fa sembrare i font molto eleganti, l'ho dovuto disabilitare

perchè non andava d'accordo con i driver proprietari ATI (lo schermo s'infiammava e il computer si bloccava, potevo solo spegnere bruttalmente). 

Cmq adesso c'ho attivato vesa ma:      Il problema persiste.   :Sad: 

Qualche idea?

----------

## ^Stefano^

mi puoi postare la sezione "graphics support" dal tuo file .config che hai in /usr/src/linux che la controllo con la mia? 

altra opzione....questo problema l'avevi anche prima di installare i driver ati?

----------

## COReE

Si ecco qui

 *Quote:*   

> #
> 
> # Graphics support
> 
> #
> ...

 

Se c'avevo lo stesso problema prima di Ati , non son sicuro; 

In ogni caso non penso che sia un problema legato a questi driver. In effetti nessun modulo relativo ad Ati, viene caricato in modalità console.

Ho provato un pò ieri, il problema esiste anche eliminando vesafb e caricando radeonfb, quindi a sto punto chiedo?

Potrebbe essere un problema di "unicode" utf-8 (che io sto usando)???

----------

## ^Stefano^

non so se può essere un problema di utf-8, ad ogni modo io ho compilato statico sia utf-8 che iso8859-1 e iso8859-15. quando sono in modalità testuale mi pare usi (e anche all'avvio del sistema carica) iso8859-15, ma poi in X non so cosa uso. se mi dici come faccio a vederlo ti dico qualcosa di più preciso. ad ogni modo ho notato che la mia sezione non è proprio uguale alla tua, ci sono alcune voci che forse possono fare la differenza:

```
# Graphics support

#

CONFIG_FB=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT=y

CONFIG_FB_SOFT_CURSOR=y

# CONFIG_FB_MACMODES is not set

CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS=y

CONFIG_FB_TILEBLITTING=y

# CONFIG_FB_CIRRUS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM2 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ARC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ASILIANT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_IMSTT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VGA16 is not set

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

# CONFIG_FB_HGA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MATROX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY128 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_KYRO is not set

# CONFIG_FB_3DFX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBLA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_GEODE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_S1D13XXX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL is not set

#

# Console display driver support

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_MDA_CONSOLE=m

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FONTS=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

# CONFIG_FONT_6x11 is not set

# CONFIG_FONT_7x14 is not set

# CONFIG_FONT_PEARL_8x8 is not set

# CONFIG_FONT_ACORN_8x8 is not set

# CONFIG_FONT_MINI_4x6 is not set

# CONFIG_FONT_SUN8x16 is not set

# CONFIG_FONT_SUN12x22 is not set

# CONFIG_FONT_10x18 is not set

#

# Logo configuration

#

CONFIG_LOGO=y

# CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_MONO is not set

# CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_VGA16 is not set

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_CLUT224=y

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LCD_SUPPORT is not set
```

comunque già che ci sono ti inserisco anche la sezione riguardante i set di caratteri così vedi se è simile alla tua:

```
# Native Language Support

#

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_737=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_775=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_855=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_857=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_860=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_861=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_862=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_863=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_864=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_865=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_866=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_869=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_936=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_950=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_932=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_949=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_874=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_8=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1251=m

CONFIG_NLS_ASCII=y

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=y

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_3=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_4=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_5=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_6=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_7=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_9=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_13=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_14=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15=y

CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_R=m

CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_U=m

CONFIG_NLS_UTF8=y
```

fammi sapere!

----------

## COReE

Si ho modificato un pò di roba  su Graphics Supoport ( come suggerivi, anche se non ero convinto  :Wink:  ), 

ma niente da fare, non ne vuole proprio sapere... UTF-8 poi ovviamente l'avevo impostato come statico.

 :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## ^Stefano^

hai modificato seguendo il config postato da me? nonostante questo ancora non va?  potresti provare a impostare come default CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-1" a vedere se le cose cambiano, o come ultima mia soluzione, provare a disinstallare i driver ati e lasciare il kernel come è ora, quindi con le sezioni simili alle mie, poi provare a vedere se va. 

ma fai questa prova: da X apri una shell e digiti 

```
# init 3
```

o un altro initi, poi guardi se quando ti si apre la modalità testuale nell'init scelto i caratteri sono corretti oppure no. a me erano tutti scombussolati anche li. 

non è che per caso usi la riga appena per l'opzione videofb-tng nel lilo.conf ma nel kernel hai abilitato vesafb? anche questa potrebbe essere la causa.

----------

## COReE

Il .config in uso è stato portato nello stato di quello che usi tu. Situazione:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> >>> CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-1" è sempre stato di default da quanto il sistema è vivo.
> 
> 

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> >>> l'ho cambiato con utf-8 per fare una prova, niente da fare con i frame, e certi caratteri italiani ps (ò, oppure à) gran parte marcati non vengono visualizati a dovere(tutt'altra roba).
> 
> 

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> >>> ho provato a mettere esattamente le tue opzioni relative al discorso, nel mio config... Negativo.
> 
> 

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> >>> uso grub e la stringa è quella postata in anticipo su questo 3D.
> 
> 

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> >>> ho provato un pò a girare fra i vari runlevel( init ) ma la situazione è sempre la stessa.
> 
> 

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> >>> ho disinstallato i driver ati ma non è cambiato nulla.
> 
> 

 

Ho girato ancora sul forum globale e ho ritrovato gli stessi 3D, che posto:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-403269-highlight-framebuffer.html

Tanti si riferiscono a utf-8, potrebbe essere ma se ne parla da tanto, come mai i svillupatori non se ne sono accorti?!!!

Ma altre esperienze con questo discorso poi evvidentemente non ci sono... o sono stati risolti là per là.

Eppure son sicuro che appena installato il sistema, il problema non esisteva.

----------

## ^Stefano^

guarda provo a buttare l'ultima ma sono quasi sicuro che non serva a nulla...

nel grub cambia vga791 (o quello che hai) con vga773 e fammi sapere! guarda al 90% non ti risolverà il problema, ma è sempre una prova!

p.s.= io di inglese non so quasi nulla ma guardando i post del tuo link mi è venuto in mente una cosa:

nel file /etc/rc.conf hai il setting unicode settato in questo modo?

```
UNICODE="no"
```

e anche nel file /etc/conf.d/keymaps

```
# /etc/conf.d/keymaps

# Use KEYMAP to specify the default console keymap.  There is a complete tree

# of keymaps in /usr/share/keymaps to choose from.

KEYMAP="it"

# Should we first load the 'windowkeys' console keymap?  Most x86 users will

# say "yes" here.  Note that non-x86 users should leave it as "no".

SET_WINDOWKEYS="no"

# The maps to load for extended keyboards.  Most users will leave this as is.

EXTENDED_KEYMAPS=""

#EXTENDED_KEYMAPS="backspace keypad euro"

# Tell dumpkeys(1) to interpret character action codes to be 

# from the specified character set.

# This only matters if you set UNICODE="yes" in /etc/rc.conf.

# For a list of valid sets, run `dumpkeys --help`

DUMPKEYS_CHARSET=""
```

e anche il file /etc/conf.d/consolefont potrebbe influire:

```
# /etc/conf.d/consolefont

# CONSOLEFONT specifies the default font that you'd like Linux to use on the

# console.  You can find a good selection of fonts in /usr/share/consolefonts;

# you shouldn't specify the trailing ".psf.gz", just the font name below.

# To use the default console font, comment out the CONSOLEFONT setting below.

# This setting is used by the /etc/init.d/consolefont script (NOTE: if you do

# not want to use it, run "rc-update del consolefont" as root).

CONSOLEFONT="default8x16"

# CONSOLETRANSLATION is the charset map file to use.  Leave commented to use

# the default one.  Have a look in /usr/share/consoletrans for a selection of

# map files you can use.

#CONSOLETRANSLATION="8859-1_to_uni"

```

----------

## COReE

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> grub cambia vga791 (o quello che hai) con vga773 e fammi sapere
> 
> 

 

Nello84, è per i colori di vesa che c'entra?

----------

## COReE

Io ho impostato:

```
UNICODE="yes"
```

Sto usando unicode... Ma provo a disabilitarlo e vediamo che succede.

----------

## COReE

OK Nello84, mi sei stato molto d'aiuto. Con questa opzione che non volevo cambiare per principio...

```
UNICODE="no"
```

adesso funziona. 

Le console virtuali usano ASCII. Comunque ho capito che è un problema che ha a che fare con UNICODE.

RIMANE DA RISOLVERE:

```

Come usare unicode evitando il problema di sopra???
```

Vediamo che dicono i svillupatori.

Per il momento uso ascii.

Grazie Nello84, adesso almeno si sa da cosa dipende.  :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## ^Stefano^

ehila quindi problema risolto?? sono contento assai! allora buon lavoro e se hai bisogno mi trovi sempre qua!

----------

